# Raw feeding schedule?



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just wondering what a good feeding schedule would be? How many times a day and when? So that it works fine with the training times and to avoid bloat.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Marina Schmidt said:


> I'm just wondering what a good feeding schedule would be? How many times a day and when? So that it works fine with the training times and to avoid bloat.


I feed once a day. 

A know a lot of people feed more than one time per day, I used to do this, but it's much easier to feed once a day, and works well for my dogs.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm one that *doesn't worry about feeding schedule* (see examples below). If you want to worry about it, here are some things to consider:

How old is the dog?
What is your training schedule? 
Do you train with food?
What kind of food do you train with?
What types of activities do you do for physical conditioning/exercise?
What is the exercise schedule?

My feeding schedule is not a schedule.

For example, if I'm planning on feed a large item, I'll fast the dog for a day or two first, feed the large item. With an item like a skull, my dog will eat 6 times her normal ration on the first day. When the large item is consumed, then fast the dog until it returns to normal weight and continue the regular feeding schedule.

Or, if I have meat in the fridge that is going to go bad before I would feed it all, I increase meals by 1-1/2, or feed twice per day to use it up before it spoils, then (if needed) fast the dog to bring it back down to correct weight.

If I'm training a lot using food, I skip meals as the training rewards meet the dog's energy and nutritional rrequirements. (Smaller pieces or raw food make good rewards if training in the kitchen. Diced, boiled organ meat is nice on the field. I usually flake out and feed kibble when training a lot with food.)

If I'm doing heavy physical conditioning, I change the dog's diet and schedule things more. I don't feed within 4 hours (before or after) of conditioning, with the exception of maybe some baited water or carb-type food item 15 minutes or less before beginning the conditioning if it will be intense sprint/strength exercise.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really aim at a very strict feeding schedule, too! I'm feeding raw since 1 1/2 now, 1 time per day, at lunch. I only would like to change the time and feed at evening. Flies are bother during the day and a hungry dog works better. So it's ok this way?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah switch to night, shouldn't be a problem, just better with less flies. I feed twice a day, but not in the heat of the afternoon for the same reason, flies.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys feed outside?

I use DE (diatomaceous earth) in the dog yard - keeps flies down. But mostly I feed in the bathtub. Makes cleanup a breeze and I can isolate the resource-guarding dog easily. Makes baths easy too - Emma runs and hops in the tub. :lol:


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, on the balcony or in the backyard. Well, mostly on the balcony 'cause we have a shared-backyard and my neighbors find it scary when all those dead animals lay 'round there...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

All of ours eat outside, in seperate runs.


----------

